# Michael Lok Vancouver(Richmond) Dissmissal?



## Schwarzwind (Dec 20, 2007)

I've posted a comment on another thread, but due to no response, or more likely my impatience, I have created this thread in hopes of answering my question.
A few years ago I trained under Michael Lok for about a year then stopped due to conflicts with other sports. Recently I have been thinking about getting back into Hapkido, and was pleased when I stumbled across this website. How ever, I was not so pleased when I heard of the fate of my old training place. 



> Deauthorization of Lok's Hapkido Studio
> 
> The Jin Pal Hapkido Federation headed by our Chairman Grand Master Kim Jin Pal regrets to inform members that the studio namely Loks Hapkido in Richmond BC is no longer recognized as an authorized Jin Pal Hapkido Martial Arts studio effective December 16, 2005.
> 
> ...


All I know about the matter is what this Quote states, I all I wish to know is what happened to cause such a dismissal? I'm sure that this as good as a place to ask as any.

Anyways any help would be much appreciated, from what I remember Michael was a excellent teacher.


----------



## Kumbajah (Dec 31, 2007)

I saw the other post first so responded there. Same response as last time though. Contact Master Thomas Lok. 

You can contact Master Thomas Lok by email at mastertlok (at) hapkidocanada (dot) com or call 778-316-9981.

http://www.hapkidocanada.com/


----------

